# Hidden infections & swimming



## Guest (Apr 10, 2016)

Last year I did Serum's hidden infections tests (you send a sample of menstrual blood, ugh!) and afterwards DH & I took antibiotics as per their protocol for Hidden C. My NHS consultant had never heard of it! I've been avoiding swimming pools and jacuzzis, spas etc over the past couple of years, as BV was found at the time of my first late pregnancy loss. I used to love swimming  

I'm wondering how safe it would be to risk swimming/use of spa facilities when we stay at a spa hotel abroad later this month? 

I'd be very grateful if anyone has any suggestions or ideas please. Would using a mooncup or similar help provide a barrier? I'm not keen on going through the hidden infections testing all over again or repeating the strong antibiotics, but would really love to enjoy at least one day in spa & swimming pool.

Thank you


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi Gailgegirl   Thanks for answering, lovely to hear from you! 

I know that you can't get BV from swimming, but I recall Greyhoundgal saying last year that you can get Hidden C from swimming pools. I took AB's for it. But yes it would sound logical that chlorine would kill most germs & bacteria etc   I'm not too worried about thrush as that's pretty easily treatable. 

I think I'm inclined to agree with you about enjoying my holiday & making the most of the spa facilities!  

Thanks and I hope you're well  Xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks very much, that was really interesting and informative to read   Maybe I'll swim and can always retest with Serum, but would rather not take AB's during treatment if poss. X


----------

